# Wie schnell wächst eine Seerose?



## DocBrown (20. Mai 2009)

Seit ca. drei Wochen befindet sich in meinem Teich eine Seerose (__ Marliacea Carnea). Die Pflanztiefe soll bis maximal 100 cm bzw. 120 cm betragen. Laut "Beipackzettel" soll die Pflanze erst allmählich an ihre endgültige Tiefe gewöhnt werden. Zur Zeit befindet sich die Seerose in einer Tiefe von ca. 50 cm. Ich hätte nun erwartet, dass sich die beiden Blätter, die die Pflanze beim Kauf hatte, so allmählich an die Wasserteife hocharbeiten. Bisher macht die Seerose jedoch keine Anstalten zu wachsen. Mache ich etwas falsch oder bin ich zu ungeduldig?


Viele Grüße
DocBrown


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst eine Seerose?*



DocBrown schrieb:


> Mache ich etwas falsch oder bin ich zu ungeduldig?



  beides

setz sie erstmal so hoch,dass die 2 Blätter auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen können.
Hast du gedüngt ?


----------



## DocBrown (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst eine Seerose?*

Hallo,

bisher habe ich die Pflanze nicht gedüngt, sondern den Behälter, zunächst so wie gekauft im Teich versenkt (Größe ca. 10 x 10 cm). Ich will der Seerose nun einen größeren Behälter gönnen. Ich dachte an einen einfachen Baueimer. Bei der Größe bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, 10, 12 oder 20 Liter? Ich weiß nicht, wie groß meine Seerose (__ Marliacea Carnea) werden kann. Kann mir dies jemand sagen?

Als Pflanzsubstrat für Seerosen gibt es unterschiedlichste Empfehlungen. U.a. wurde ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch von 1:1 empfohlen. An anderer Stelle hieß es 1/3 Erde, 1/3 Lehm und 1/3 Sand., wobei die Erde keinen organischen Dünger enthalten soll. Da gekaufte Gartenerde jedoch häufig bereits häufig gedüngt ist, tendiere ich z.Z. zum Sand-Lehm-Gemisch.

Doch woher bekomme ich Lehm? Hier bin ich nun im Internet auf einen interessanten Hinweis gestossen: Katzenstreu soll aus Lehm bestehen. Da ich eine Katze und somit auf Katzenstreu zu Hause vorrätig habe, habe ich auf der Packung nachgesehen. Es besteht tatsächlich aus Lehmkugeln (ich hatte mir bisher nie Gedanken darüber gemacht, woraus das Zeug eigentlich hergestellt wird). In der Empfehlung hieß es zwar Bio/Öko-Katzenstreu. Das vorrätige Katzenstreu trägt zwar nicht den Aufdruck Bio/Öko. Doch enthält die Packung keine Hinweise auf andere Inhalts- oder Duftstoffe, so dass ich den Versuch wagen will.

So will ich meine Seerose also im ein Sand-Katzenstreu-Gemisch setzen. 

Hat dies hier im Forum schon jemand anderes mal versucht?

Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße
Doc Brown


----------



## Eckentaler (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst eine Seerose?*

wer Lehm braucht!!

bei mir melden!!

bin grad am Teich ausbaggern!!

Ihr könnt so ca 15 m³ bei mir abholen

Ihr brauch auch gar nicht viel bezahlen!!


----------



## elkop (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst eine Seerose?*

ich habe meine seerose in einen abgeschnittenen plastikkübel in seramis gesetzt und mit kies abgedeckt, zwei düngekegel pro jahr, es ihr bestens.


----------

